

The Department Of Homeland Security Is Now Bitching At Me On My Blog - achalkley
http://uncrunched.com/2013/02/23/the-department-of-homeland-security-is-now-bitching-at-me-on-my-blog/

======
lutusp
I love it when government representatives, who in principle have the right to
shoot you on the spot if you break their rules, pose as innocent victims of
ordinary citizens who never volunteered to go through their bureaucratic
procedures.

I suspect the DHS person who posted hisreply to Arrington's original post will
receive at minimum a dressing-down once the managerial class realize what he's
done. It's considered very bad form to argue with mere civilians -- it sends a
signal of weakness.

~~~
rtpg
> It's considered very bad form to argue with mere civilians -- it sends a
> signal of weakness.

Apart from the fact that the opposite of government worker is not "civilian",
you could probably think of the more obvious reason (the same reason that
employees are usually berated for talking about ongoing situation): random
gov't employees are not supposed to play spokespeople.

~~~
lutusp
> Apart from the fact that the opposite of government worker is not "civilian"

I could have said "citizen" but that coinage sounded a bit too Orwellian.

> random gov't employees are not supposed to play spokespeople.

Yes, true, and in some places like the military, this is very clearly spelled
out by ordinance -- military personnel must avoid engaging in political
advocacy while in uniform.

~~~
jeremysmyth
_I could have said "citizen" but that coinage sounded a bit too Orwellian._

Hey, if the cap fits.

------
dmschulman
The DHS agent should be thanking Mr Rich Guy. You pay his salary with your
taxes after all

------
betelnut
I dislike TSA as much as the next casual traveller, but why are they such a
bugbear for HN?

~~~
pg
<http://paulgraham.com/gba.html>

------
RawData
You've got your boat back, now sue them for defamation or something.

------
deeqkah
"And third, for fuck’s sake, you are the Department of Homeland Security. What
happens to me the next time I got through TSA at the airport, or try to cross
the border into Canada? Do you think I may perhaps be on a “list” and have
some difficulties?"

Nice FUD, bro. With what DHS has to do on a day to day basis, your fucking
boat isn't making any impressions outside of one office's circle of employees.

If that office failed to serve for whatever reason, and you called them out
then congrats on being a good citizen. But suggesting something as big as what
you just did is more than a little fear mongering.

But yeah, sorry to hear about your bad day.

~~~
smosher
Yeah, think of all those blogs they have to comment on. There's a _lot_ of
blogs out there.

